# WARNING SICKO INSIDE 29 TORTURED AND MURDERED DOGS



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Sicko sicko sicko.... there isn't anything visually graphic, but what this dude did was beyond human.

Official: 29 Dogs Killed, Woman Held Captive For Months - News Story - WTOV Steubenville


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Holy Psycho, Batman! That is a sick person right there. Eyeballs in mason jars.... WOW!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

thats insane, I hope he rots in jail sick sick sick.... goes to show why people need to screen homes better and ask a rehoming fee rather then giving pets away,those poor dogs woulda been better gettin dropped at a shelter  some people are so disturbing.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

ALL I CAN SAY IS SCREW THAT! If I were that woman I'd have beat the crap out of that sick pansy before he knew what was coming. I mean the guy was a string bean... I would so take that dude head on, you think she'd of done something at least in his sleep to him to get herself out of that mess. 

And to think of all the innocent lives lost in earthquakes that mofo gets to sit in jail off our taxes...


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Urgh the article won't load on my phone only the home page of the site :/


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Horrific! Those poor babies. Thank goodness they will run and play at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

omg this made me sick, omg! i think i am going to do a home visit with all my adopters this weekend! omg


----------



## bsd13 (Mar 8, 2011)

Based on some other articles that are turning up I'm thinking the "victim" he supposedly kidnapped might have been part of it as well. Police say she was forced to watch but if what family says is true I doubt it.

Family Speaks About Giving Dogs To Man Accused Of Killing Them - News Story - WTOV Steubenville


> Herron placed an ad for the free puppies in the classifieds and said Nally's girlfriend called to inquire.
> 
> "She called so much, I had her number saved in my phone as 'puppies'," she said.
> 
> Herron said the young woman didn't act unusual or scared when she dropped off the dogs, and Nally never said a word.


Man Suspected Of Mutilating, Killing 29 Dogs Appears In Court - News Story - WTOV Steubenville


> Police allege that Nally held the woman, 19, captive and often mutilated and killed the animals in front of her.
> 
> Before attending his court appearance Friday, members of Nally's family described a very different relationship between the two.
> 
> ...


According to W.Va law each count of torture can carry a sentence of 1 to 5 years plus $1000 to $5000 penalty. Interestingly it doesn't seem to be an either/or penalty but rather the convicted person serves both time and pays penalties.

West Virginia Consolidated Cruelty Statutes


> (b) A person who intentionally tortures, or mutilates or maliciously kills an animal, or causes, procures or authorizes any other person to torture, mutilate or maliciously kill an animal, is guilty of a felony and, upon conviction thereof, *shall be confined* in a correctional facility not less than one nor more than five years *and be fined* not less than one thousand dollars nor more than five thousand dollars. For the purposes of this subsection, "torture" means an action taken for the primary purpose of inflicting pain.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I heard about this piece of work on FB.
He will rot in a very hot place.

But this just goes to show,why you should NEVER put "FREE PET" ads in the papers. Or list pets for "FREE" in general.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

west virginia...


----------



## AlienBullyz (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow! That is sick!


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

william williamson said:


> west virginia...


:rofl: :clap: :rofl:


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

that is so horrible and I COMPLETELY agree with Lex... All those tools and guns I would have found away to off him...!


----------

